
Lock-in-as-a-service? (LiaaS) seriously - johnissington
http://www.blockwave.com
======
Hnrobert42
True, I am on the tail end of an all-nighter, but I have no idea what that
webpage described. It was like a buzzword smoothie. Pleasant enough but empty
calories.

------
Y_Y
> The only limitation is your imagination.

As far as I can tell this is a modern successor to Zombocom.

~~~
nathanaldensr
For reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxWwEPeUuAg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxWwEPeUuAg)

------
m90
Any chance for a less biased title? I'm fine with you being skeptical, but
maybe there are better ways for expressing that than a HN post title.

~~~
jarfil
Let me try: "Modular something, with an SDK, app store and prize based
compensation to developers".

Yeah, it's really hard to say anything non-biased about that thing.

------
fiiv
I don't really get what it is that Blockwave does...

------
johnissington
These guys are either completely delusional or might be the next Docker... any
ideas?

~~~
bhowell
Speaking for the team, I’d say we’re far from delusional. But as engineers
you’d we’d never say “trust us”, we make some pretty lofty claims. Wish we
could show you but for now we can only share with VIPs, did you sign up? I
don’t see your name?

